# Best Ear Mite trearmeant for Pitbull?



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

My pit appears to have ear mites brown build up in her ear) I clean it and it comes back. She does the usual shaking of her head and scratches her ears and I just feel horrible. I have used the Four Paws Treatment which I got fro Petland but that did not work (not surprised) so i'm wondering if anyone knows of any better alternatives.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Does it look like coffe grounds? Is it smelly? Sweet or foul?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

are you sure its mites? could be yeast as well, allergy related ?


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> Does it look like coffe grounds? Is it smelly? Sweet or foul?


 yeah it looks kind of like coffee grounds And it doesn't have a odor that you can smell from feet away only if you go really close to her ears but it doesn't smell bad to be honest I can't describe the smell... Also it's just in her left ear and not her right


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> are you sure its mites? could be yeast as well, allergy related ?


 Are the symptoms the same? if I don't clean her ears out the brownish gunk keeps coming back


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

zeke has something like that we cleared it up then it came back again last week. We switched his food to grain free and its getting better, I think was allergy related. But we had to get drops for him , vet said was yeast. And yes was black and gunky kinda. Like dried blood. smells kinda sweet and nasty.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Try Zymox. It's all natural and can be purchased online or in pet stores for like $20.00. Clears most issues up. You couls also try PK's ear wash. 1 part rubbing alcohol 1 part hydrogen peroxide and 1 part apple cider vinegar. Flush ears 3 Xs per day for 3 days, 2 Xs per day for 3 days and 1 X per day for 3 days. 
Ecko's last ear explosion didn't respond to the wash so I used the Zymox for 7 days and it cleared right up. 
Ear mites are so few and far between. I'd say it's probably an infection brought on by allergies like Angel said.


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

It might be yeast I've just been thinking its mites...and she had been eating wellness for about 2 years now is it possible that she now started getting an allergic reaction? And thanks a lot guys


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

could be something other then the food as well, what treat do you offer? anything new recently?


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

Whats the difference between the Zymox with Hydrocortisone Amazon.com: Pet King Brand Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution for Pet Ears, 4 Ounces: Pet Supplies

and the one with out Hydrocortisone? Amazon.com: Zymox Otic Pet Ear Treatment without Hydrocortisone, 1-1/4-Ounce: Pet Supplies


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

DrewQuinz said:


> It might be yeast I've just been thinking its mites...and she had been eating wellness for about 2 years now is it possible that she now started getting an allergic reaction? And thanks a lot guys


 Hmmmmmmm I did get some treats from the pet store I go there alot and the owner recognizes me so she started to give me some treats...maybe thats the cause?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Hydrocortisone will probably help with the itching as well.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Never feed anything without reading ingredients first. I learned my lesson when the last vet I went to gave Ecko a treat with chicken and he broke out in hives. We changed vets and I bring my own treats to the vet with me.


----------



## DrewQuinz (Jan 23, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> Never feed anything without reading ingredients first. I learned my lesson when the last vet I went to gave Ecko a treat with chicken and he broke out in hives. We changed vets and I bring my own treats to the vet with me.


 Thanks for the information  hopefully this takes care of it


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I hope so too. Keep us posted.


----------

